
A bug in my thinkpad display - UkiahSmith
https://hack.wesleyac.com/strange.html
======
zoomablemind
Not sure why this is posted here vs. h/w support or stack exchange.

Well, I'd try to reseat the LCD cable at either end. Perhaps this is
responsive to pressure on either bezel or main body side.

Short of knowing the previous history of this, there're quite a few
possibilies, including a physical bug (like an ant or a centiped) tragically
hacked an accidental connection inside the PC.

